# Stomach issues...still.



## buddyr93 (Sep 26, 2017)

Ok, some of you were very helpful in my sick puppy episode not that long ago...so now, another related issue. In a nutshell, after our pup was sick, we got her eating (ground beef and white rice and then chicken and white rice with some pumpkin, yogurt and started adding Purina FortiFlora. All was good. She was gaining weight and poops were solid. As soon as we started introducing kibble (Diamond Naturals LBP Lamb and Rice) her poops started getting soft. Totally expected. But then they went from soft to pure diarrhea. And this was with a small handful of kibble. Tried this routine twice just in case her digestive system was still on the mend. So, now I'm thinking it's the kibble or maybe the lamb in it. Every time we go back to chicken and rice, her poop gets solid almost instantly. So, my next step is to try another kibble. As much as I hate to do it, we're going to try Hill's Science Diet LBP. Anyone been through a similar scenario with good results from a certain food? And yes, she's had fecal labs done. She has tons of energy and everything else looks good except for the diarrhea. Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would take her back to the vet. Was she tested for SIBO?


----------



## buddyr93 (Sep 26, 2017)

Jax08 said:


> I would take her back to the vet. Was she tested for SIBO?


Not that I know of. My thought process right now is yeah, I can take her back to the vet, drop another 500 bucks getting more tests done that could end up showing nothing. Or, maybe it's as simple as a sensitive stomach and I just have to find the right food. How can you explain the fact that chicken and rice causes zero GI distress? It just doesn't add up.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Go with what you see. Some dogs just can’t handle kibble. I would look into some other kind of diet for this dog.

I ended up feeding Hans a diet of boiled beef, canned pumpkin mixed with bonemeal and a tiny bit of sardine, and all his problems went away.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know. I"m not a vet. It could bet he other ingredients firming up her stool. the pumpkin, probiotics you are adding or you could have more rice in the home cooked than in the kibble.

Good luck. Hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## buddyr93 (Sep 26, 2017)

Jax08 said:


> I don't know. I"m not a vet. It could bet he other ingredients firming up her stool. the pumpkin, probiotics you are adding or you could have more rice in the home cooked than in the kibble.
> 
> Good luck. Hope she's feeling better soon.


Thanks. If we don't resolve this soon, then I know we're in for some testing. Other than the diarrhea she's doing great!


----------



## buddyr93 (Sep 26, 2017)

Sunflowers said:


> Go with what you see. Some dogs just can’t handle kibble. I would look into some other kind of diet for this dog.
> 
> I ended up feeding Hans a diet of boiled beef, canned pumpkin mixed with bonemeal and a tiny bit of sardine, and all his problems went away.


I'm hoping a different kibble will work but we'll be prepared to go another route.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I'd try The Honest Kitchen 100% Human Ingredients Dehydrated Food.

The foods that THK makes has helped many dogs with stomach issues.

Chicken With Grain: Dehydrated - Whole Grain Chicken Recipe (Revel)
Beef Without Grain: Dehydrated - Grain Free Beef Recipe (Love)

More expensive than kibble but well worth it!
10# box re-hydrates to around 30 lbs. of food but you feed more of this than extruded kibble as it is REAL food that has been dehydrated.

I use more water than the directions call for.

Best of luck,
Moms


----------



## buddyr93 (Sep 26, 2017)

Momto2GSDs said:


> I'd try The Honest Kitchen 100% Human Ingredients Dehydrated Food.
> 
> The foods that THK makes has helped many dogs with stomach issues.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I briefly looked into this and then saw the price!  But, it might have to be an option at least until I can get her GI system stable and healthy. Thank you for the links!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I think THK it is a *much* better choice than Hills!

Not a fan of the ingredients in the Forti Flora 

Mercola Pets makes a nice combination of a probiotics & digestive enzyme which your dog may also need:





Whole Food Digestive Probiotic for Pets (94g per Container): 1 Container


Buy Mercola Whole Food Digestive Probiotic, an “all-in-one” nutritional supplement for your pet’s immune and gut health support.




shop.mercola.com


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

buddyr93 said:


> Ok, some of you were very helpful in my sick puppy episode not that long ago...so now, another related issue. In a nutshell, after our pup was sick, we got her eating (ground beef and white rice and then chicken and white rice with some pumpkin, yogurt and started adding Purina FortiFlora. All was good. She was gaining weight and poops were solid. As soon as we started introducing kibble (Diamond Naturals LBP Lamb and Rice) her poops started getting soft. Totally expected. But then they went from soft to pure diarrhea. And this was with a small handful of kibble. Tried this routine twice just in case her digestive system was still on the mend. So, now I'm thinking it's the kibble or maybe the lamb in it. Every time we go back to chicken and rice, her poop gets solid almost instantly. So, my next step is to try another kibble. As much as I hate to do it, we're going to try Hill's Science Diet LBP. Anyone been through a similar scenario with good results from a certain food? And yes, she's had fecal labs done. She has tons of energy and everything else looks good except for the diarrhea. Thanks!


Wow. I'ts happening again. I'm sorry to hear that. Is it possible to just stick to the diet you've been giving her for now until she gets older?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Kathrynil said:


> Is it possible to just stick to the diet you've been giving her for now until she gets older?


That diet is not nutritionally appropriate for a long period of time.


----------



## buddyr93 (Sep 26, 2017)

Kathrynil said:


> Wow. I'ts happening again. I'm sorry to hear that. Is it possible to just stick to the diet you've been giving her for now until she gets older?


Thanks Kathryn. It's weird because it's only diarrhea. No lethargy, no lack of appetite or thirst. She acts perfectly healthy other than that. Feeding her just chicken and rice would not be in her best interest since it's missing a lot of other things she needs, especially as a puppy. So, I've got to find something.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Momto2GSDs said:


> That diet is not nutritionally appropriate for a long period of time.


Yes. I didn't consider taht. 


buddyr93 said:


> Thanks Kathryn. It's weird because it's only diarrhea. No lethargy, no lack of appetite or thirst. She acts perfectly healthy other than that. Feeding her just chicken and rice would not be in her best interest since it's missing a lot of other things she needs, especially as a puppy. So, I've got to find something.


Yes. You are right about that. Maybe she just can't handle the hard food? What about trying wet food, like the stuff in the cans, and incorporating it into the food she's getting now? We give kias Purina pro plan wet food, and there's tons of different kinds you can try. Just an idea, but I am completely naive about raw feeding, cooked food and things like that so I probably sound so.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Its good she is drinking well at least.


----------



## buddyr93 (Sep 26, 2017)

Kathrynil said:


> Yes. I didn't consider taht.
> 
> Yes. You are right about that. Maybe she just can't handle the hard food? What about trying wet food, like the stuff in the cans, and incorporating it into the food she's getting now? We give kias Purina pro plan wet food, and there's tons of different kinds you can try. Just an idea, but I am completely naive about raw feeding, cooked food and things like that so I probably sound so.


Don't remember if I mentioned it in the original post or not, but the vet gave us some Hill's prescription diet i/d canned food. We initially used that along with the chicken and rice and she had no issues with it whatsoever. Good solid stools. At this point, it could be anything to do with hard kibble so you could be right!


----------



## buddyr93 (Sep 26, 2017)

Ok, just placed an order for THK. Small box but should be enough to see how she takes it. Think I'll go with it before I try the Hill's.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Well, hope she gets better. You probably did mention it and I didn't bother to check the post like the careless person I am. Anyway, hope the stuff you got works.


----------



## buddyr93 (Sep 26, 2017)

Kathrynil said:


> Well, hope she gets better. You probably did mention it and I didn't bother to check the post like the careless person I am. Anyway, hope the stuff you got works.


Thank you. Seen all kinds of issues with dogs over the years but never had a problem with a pup like this before.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

buddyr93 said:


> Ok, just placed an order for THK. Small box but should be enough to see how she takes it. Think I'll go with it before I try the Hill's.


Just so you won't be worried, note that THK usually makes the dog produce large stools! 
Fingers Crossed for good outcome with this food!


----------



## buddyr93 (Sep 26, 2017)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Just so you won't be worried, note that THK usually makes the dog produce large stools!
> Fingers Crossed for good outcome with this food!


Started mixing it in this morning. Small amounts and so far so good. Thank you!


----------

